# Single band shooters?



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

After watching Jorg's x-mas x-bow video, and seeing the forkless stick shooters, I was wondering; with the string tying the pouch to the elastic, is it possible to have a single band shooter? ... I was going to try it this evening, but I would like to hear opinions (or facts) if there are any out there? I think it might make contraction quicker.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

A single band shooter is possible, no question. Why not?

It even works with a single tube.

Jörg


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a single band that I carry in my pocket. It must be flip shot and I don't recommend it for new shooters, unless you don't care about shooting yourself. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a single band that I carry in my pocket. It must be flip shot and I don't recommend it for new shooters, unless you don't care about shooting yourself. -- Tex-Shooter


Bill, where's the handle?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! stuff came up, I'll get the handle tomorrow.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Here is a single band that I carry in my pocket. It must be flip shot and I don't recommend it for new shooters, unless you don't care about shooting yourself. -- Tex-Shooter


Bill, where's the handle?








[/quote]
Thats a bareback shooter


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep you’re right. I have carried it for several years. I am not a big bareback fan and would much rather shoot my favorite horizontal slotted slingshot, but this one rolls up to all most nothing. I even forget it’s in my pocket. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I've been shooting with a single band all evening; it's really nice, but I've never had hand-slap like it. I have had some shots without slapping, I'm sure it can be done consistantly, but at the moment it's tricky. It's very-very fast, probably the fastest shooter I've had, it's hard to know for sure how fast, but my other set-ups are definately slower. I like it. It has a lot of potential.

I wish I had photos; as a side note, I couldn't decide on a knot I was happy with, so I made a loop in the pouch end of the elastic, threading string through to tie on the pouch. It's working very nicely, but I had to use normal string, para-cord was too heavy. I suggest you guys have a proper look at it for yourselves, you don't need a fork at all; and I tapered a very wide base ... it's very fast.


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

*Hi everybody!*

I'm happy that I've finally found this topic. After browsing the forum and youtube a little bit, I have just realized that people don't know too much about this slingshot model. I hope I will find some time soon to make a video for this.

My entire childhood I've played around with slingshots of this kind (forkless). Before the raise of the Internet and e-gaming, this was the most popular slingshot model in South Romania since my grandpa was a child (maybe contemporary to the rubber itself). In the past, we were using bike or car wheel tube, latex gloves, basketball inner layer or gas mask cords. Today, I'm using - of course - gold TheraBand. But I still keep some of my old gas mask cord slingshots - that have been my favorite long time ago. Some of them are still usable.

*Construction:*
A pouch attached to a flat band with a small cord (boot-like cord). The attachment of the cord is fixed on the pouch ends and goes in a constriction knot on the rubber band.
*
Usage:*
*The grip *can be done in several ways. The most popular (and comfortable) one is by catching the end of the rubber band with your last three fingers of your palm and pass the band over the second segment of your bent index finger, which is supported on the inner side by the tum (I will show in a video soon the details). Another possible grip is by catching the end of the rubber into your fist, with the pouch down; then, you pass the rubber around the fist, near the root of the index finger. In both cases you'll shoot with your fist oriented forward (like when punching).

When you're at the beginning, you need to turn your fist face down and additionally drop your entire hand down in the moment of releasing the pouch with the other hand. After getting used with it, you'll be able to shoot without these additional safety moves. The projectile will not touch your hand at all, normally, because the direction of the force assymptotically tends to reach the hand, but it never reaches it. However, when you're at the beginning, you'll surely shoot your hand if you don't move your hand down. For curiosity, I have tried to switch hands in order to see how a beginner feels it, and I've scratched my hand several times.

*Advantages:*
*1. Portability *- it's the most portable slingshot you can get! You can simply roll it, making really small and lightweight enough to take with you just anywhere. Additionally, it's also undetectable (I had one with me two times in the plain and nobody suspected anything). During my childhood I was also using to have one with me at school and nobody knew about it. If there is any issue in some area, you can transport it disassembled (this is how you won't be suspect at all) and then mount it in a matter of seconds.
*2. Durability *- there is no fork joint on the rubber and no fork impact when shooting. Also, having less component parts, it is less likely to get damaged during the use.
*3. Ease of construction* - this is the easiest to make slingshot you can get, having the fewest component parts of all possible models.
*4. The cheapest* possible slingshot model
*4. Modularity* - changing the rubber band on it is as simple as opening the constriction knot and reattach it on another rubber band.
*5. Reusability* - the rubber band will always tear at the knot level. When in the field, if it wears out, you simply need to open the constriction knot and move it few millimeters up on the same rubber band. You can do this in a matter of seconds and there is no need to have a back-up rubber band. This makes it most suitable for survival kits, because you'll never remain without a slingshot.
*6. No band breakage during the use* - the rubber band will always wear and tear at the knot level. So, you can inspect it on a regular basis and notice any possible problem before the rubber is susceptible of failure.
*7. No loss of power* - in the case of a fork based slingshot, there are two vectors of force pulling the pouch in two different directions. The projectile will follow only the resultant of these two vectors. The wider the fork opening and the shorter the distance between fork and pouch when extended, the more dissipated are the two vectors - which means the more loss of power. But when talking about the single band forkless slingshot, there is a single vector of force, which propels the projectile directly into the target direction.
*8. Good precision* regardless of the shooting style - I know you won't believe this, but that's only because you're not used with it and seems awkward at a first try. After you get used with it, you'll notice it's really easy to be precise because this kind of slingshot offers you a material line, easy to watch with your eyes, that the projectile will follow.
*9. High power *- with a fork you need either to have it as short as possible in order to get the rubber as close to the hand as possible, either to have a fork with added supports over the forearm. But with the single-band slingshot, the rubber is gripped directly in your hand (not close to the hand, but directly by the hand).

*Disadvantages:*
*1. Awkward* compared with classic, fork-based, models. Especially for the beginners, it won't seem comfortable at all. Even after you get used with it, you'll still find it more pleasant and comfortable to shoot with an ergonomic fork model than with this one.
*2. Needs more practice* than classic models.
*3. Skin wear and tear* - if you use it a lot, you'll notice after some time your skin will start suffering at the place the rubber touches it. This is caused by the friction and can be overpassed by wearing some gloves.

I'm planning to provide a video for this topic....

Cheers!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Here is a single band that I carry in my pocket. It must be flip shot and I don't recommend it for new shooters, unless you don't care about shooting yourself. -- Tex-Shooter


I see you are just using a string loop to attach to the band. Some others on this board have suggested that such an attachment leads to "rebound" shots, where the pellet instead of going forward comes back at the shooter .... because the pouch does not release the pellet correctly. The suggestion is to use a length of tube on the pouch to be sure it opens properly. I would appreciate your comments on this matter. I personally have no experience with single band shooters, but would like to try one out.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

romanianshadow said:


> *Hi everybody!*
> 
> I'm happy that I've finally found this topic. After browsing the forum and youtube a little bit, I have just realized that people don't know too much about this slingshot model. I hope I will find some time soon to make a video for this.
> 
> ...


I have a question about your shooting method. Others on the list have suggested that to avoid hitting your hand, one should give the pouch a 1/4 turn. That supposedly directs the pouch over your index finger, rather than right at it. And that means you do not have to dip your forward hand at release to avoid being hit by the pouch. Do you use the pouch twist method?

Video would be GREAT!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Hi Romanian, we now call it the stick-shooter, have a look around for it. I've done a video on it today.






PFSShooter or dgui can tell you more.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i allways use sigle bands


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Charles I have never has a shot come back. This is normally caused by shooting flip style with either 1 or 2 bands with a shot that is too heavy for the bands. Here is a link to Darrell's YouTube channel and he uses the 1/4 turn method. These videos are a testament that the 1/4 turn pouch works. - Tex http://www.youtube.com/user/pfshooter


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello Whipcrack, I did this video today after visiting this subject today. You can see how easy it is to make and shoot one of these and if you can get some of Tex Shooter's Latex you will have a very powerful shooter and shoot all ammo with the exception of BBs, just don't try to shoot BBs. Be sure to turn the pouch and no flipping if you turn the pouch. It is my understanding now that it requires more skill to softshoot one of these. So it is easier to pull like you are going to shoot Butterfly. Butterfly shooting with this SingleBand Shooter is easier and the beauty of it is you don't have to pull all the way back you can do just a partial Butterfly and get the same effect as softshooting. Notice the tube and how the pouch remains open for a quicker easier load if your in a hurry to crank off another shot with a little practice you can do it. If it would not have been such bad wheather today I would have done some wihg shooting with the SingleBand Shooter to give more proof this is a reliable, easy, accurate, fast shooter and better with one flatband for sure. See the videos on The Stick Shooter at pfshooter and you can see a coin shot and can shot mid air and shooting cans with rocks. I saw your video and what you have already is smashing fast and your flipshooting and making it look easy.






I did get a chance to wing shoot later


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Yep you're right. I have carried it for several years. I am not a big bareback fan and would much rather shoot my favorite horizontal slotted slingshot, but this one rolls up to all most nothing. I even forget it's in my pocket. -- Tex-Shooter


Your a CowBoy that likes BareBack Shootin! A Rootin Tootin Shootin Texas CowBoy, YeeeeHaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

Charles said:


> I have a question about your shooting method. Others on the list have suggested that to avoid hitting your hand, one should give the pouch a 1/4 turn. That supposedly directs the pouch over your index finger, rather than right at it. And that means you do not have to dip your forward hand at release to avoid being hit by the pouch. Do you use the pouch twist method?


Hmm.... interesting point! I'm not sure, everything comes instinctual to me. 
I have my slingshot in my hand while answering to this question just to inspect how I extend it. Sometimes I have the forward hand with horizontal fist (fist face forward) and the rear hand with vertical fist (this means a 90 degree twist of the slingshot), but I have just tested a shot with no twist and I feel no difference...


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Hi Romanian, we now call it the stick-shooter, have a look around for it. I've done a video on it today.


I know about the stickshot from Joerg's videos, but I was talking about the model that uses absolutely no handle (no stick at all).

Cheers


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

*Thanks*, guys,* for pfshooter's clis! *That is the closest model to what I was talking about and to what I think this thread refers mostly.

However, I can see everybody's using only soft bands for this model, the shooter's grip is not the optimal one and the pouch attachment seems unnecessary complex to me in these clips. All these are saying to me that people still don't know too much yet about the maximum you can get from this slingshot model. You can really use a strong band and shoot hard with it! Unfortunately it will take few more days until I'll be able to provide a video for this topic.

Cheers

Shadow


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great videos Dgui, I still can't get as accurate as you, but I'll practice; the power is all from the length of draw. Shadow man, I'd love to see a video, you're the only one who's said they have any experience of this.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Great videos Dgui, I still can't get as accurate as you, but I'll practice; the power is all from the length of draw. Shadow man, I'd love to see a video, you're the only one who's said they have any experience of this.


You may find these interesting:


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

dgui said:


> You may find these interesting:


You have just proved the accuracy that I was talking about. 
We all find it interesting.
Many thanks for the vids!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Haha!Are you kidding, I saw these when you made them ... I just need more practice


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Haha!Are you kidding, I saw these when you made them ... I just need more practice


Just in the event you had not seen them or I plain Forgot, yea thats it I forgot.


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

The video I've promised:






Best Regards!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Brilliant! You should post this as an individual thread, if you have not already. It's really powerful, I'd love someone to put it through a chrony.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I LOVE it!!! I am going to have to give this a try. It is the absolute minimal slingshot. Now the question of accuracy raises its ugly head. If I can be as accurate with this arrangement as with a regular slingshot, I see no reason to use anything else. Brilliant. Great video ... thanks so much.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

thats got some poke ! .... i had head phones on watching the vid..... was looking around the room for the fly







... good vid.


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

romanianshadow said:


> The video I've promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video! Thanks.


----------



## shooter452 (Nov 6, 2010)

wow.....very impressive! Astonishing power...great job with the video and explanation! It would be awesome to see another video with an accuracy display. Thanks for posting this video!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

It should be as accurate as any other intuitive shooter. Have you tried it with tying an elastic band to the pouch, instead of string? it might increase the power even more.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

It is my opinion that you have a ligitmate weapon there and you can inflict serious or even mortal injury to someone who would mistakenly think you are an easy mark to do violence to. I think you may have bostered my case that a slingshot can be used as a weapon for defending yourself from an attack. In your hands it is a formidable weapon. Very impressive power and shooting ability no doubt.


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> It should be as accurate as any other intuitive shooter.


That's right! Actually when shooting butterfly style there is no difference from the fork based slingshot. 
But if you are not shooting butterfly it's even easier to be accurate because the armed single-band shooter looks like a line showing you the exact direction that the projectile will follow.


----------



## romanianshadow (Apr 19, 2011)

dgui said:


> I think you may have bostered my case that a slingshot can be used as a weapon for defending yourself from an attack.


I fully agree that I can deliver deadly shots, but it cannot serve as a defensive weapon against human beings due to the time needed to deploy it. I use it usually to defend against wild animals in the forest (basically dogs, wolves and wild boars). But there it works only because the animals are not trapping humans and not usually hunt people with skill. Animals first inspect you, get close to you, make noise.... especially into the forest you have a long reach vision around you. That's why you have time to deploy your slingshot and shoot. When it comes about humans the attacks are completely different. They act like snakes. The psihological factor comes out - they are looking to surprise you, to anticipate your moves and to prevent you from making use of any possible weapon that you might own. You're usually attacked by one of several individuals that are around you, but never knowing who's gonna hit you and when. Sometimes they start by talking with you, they know how to make you feel safe and not show their intention until they are close enough to you. etc....

For defense against other humans, the most appropriate are the short range, versatile, weapons - those that can be used when ambushed. You can't use a slingshot when the attacker has a hand on you or when he's just in front of you (and where else can he be when he attacks you with empty hands?!).


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That was eye opening !!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Truly amazing!!!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

HI Romanian and all,

I have seen you vid months ago and I liked it for a simple reason: when I was a kid some 50+ years ago we used only the slingshots which we callled, loosely translated into english, "singlestaranded slingshots" and being made exactly as you show it.

Of course, at that time we had only those inner tyre or bike tubes, pretty lazy compared to todays therabands, for example.

And the reason we used them and not the forked ones was, as you put it somewhere in your comments, is he portability. Namely, at that time if you are 8-9 years old boy you would roam the forests and fields and creeks for the whole day with your gang, barefoot, with only athlete shirt and shorts which used to have only one small pocket at the back. And in that pocket you could afford to put only a box of matches, three or four perfect rocks that you spent hours finding, and the singlestranded slingshot, coiled like a snake. Because when you are in a kid gang you mean business, you do not have time and space to waste. I remember a kid whose father wanted to smart and made him a "forked" slingshot and we all had a big laugh because for the lives we lived this was as if a fisherman apeared at the shore of the lake with a telephone post instead of a functional fishing rod.

And I remember that we used to shoot it what is today called instinctively, "from the hip" as we called it, that is, you stretch the slingshot somewhere at the height of your hips, one hand at front, other at the back and you shooot with a kind of a circular motion where the flip is actually the whole movement of the front hand.

Then came my "medium" years when I started to use forked slingshots for two reasons: there is lot of beauty in the forks themselves and some true advantages, but also because each year I am getting more old, and rubbers get faster.. one month ago I tried it and I hit my thumb pretty hard although I had a glove on it..

thanks for refreshing my best memories,

cheers,

jazz


----------

